# Any disadvantages to a Miami vs. Lamb?



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I am not sure if there are any disadvantages to a Miami clip, to me it's a matter of personal preference. I like my male in a lamb cut with really well blended thighs and my female always wear a miami clip with bell bottoms. Romeo is a very substantial boy and I prefer him in a lamb, while Brandy is small boned and delicate and looks like a princess in her modified miami (can you tell I am biased). Have you talked to your groomer???


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Gosh, I'm trying to think if I've seen a Mini in a Miami. It is almost always Standards you see in this trim. I think trims are very individual and whether or not they look good depends on structure of the dog. If your dog tends towards a long body/short leg, then the Miami is going to emphasis that. I also think the Miami is a rather feminine trim. That said, my neighbor always keeps her boy, Fred, in a Miami and he rocks that look.

Someday if I ever have a Mini boy, I want to put him into a Royal Dutch.... mustache and all.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm always up for change, Vegas's poms are very easy to take care of (though his full body length was easy for me too) and do you want to know the best thing about haircuts? They. always. grow. back! Besides, you have an *amazing* groomer whoever they are! I bet they will make your dog look amazing.


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

I probably put my mini that I grew up with in every trim possible except for the CC. I especially loved her in the Miami. It was usually the "trim" for summer. The lamb trim defintely has more hair on the legs to take care of so as far as maintenance..the Miami is less work. I like a whole lot of different looks and am a groomer myself so I take pleasure in fancy cuts. A miami is a cute cut and it's easy just make sure whoever sets the leg poms that they are at the right height. A lot of the time I see groomers place them too low and make them too small and it looks ridiculous. They should be AT LEAST the height of about 1/4" above the hock. The rear set should start slightly above the hock and angle a bit downwards toward the front. The front poms should be at the same height (just above the hock) as the rear and not lower. These need to be cut with NO angle. In many cases though it looks better to have the front poms a bit higher than the rear to help the dog look more balanced. Hope that helps and post some pics if ya do the trim!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Mini in a Miami*

It's true that I've never seen a mini in a Miami (I hear a song coming on), but Beau is beautifully proportioned and I think he would not only pull it off; he'd look mahvelous. Or maybe there is some varient betwixt and between I should consider that works well for minis?

I will of course ask Madeline for her opinion - she has 35 years experience grooming poodles, and I'm not about to argue.

As for the whole Mars vs. Venus thing, well, if I was worried about masculinity -- mine or Beau's -- I would never have got a poodle.


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I must say that Lacey is loving her miami. She is much more up during her training classes and walks. I groom two minis in miamis (another song) and I think they look great.
From your pictures, it looks like you have a great groomer. I'm sure she will do a fabulous job. Discuss your concerns about grow out time, ease of care, and sunburn with her. Lacey is starting to tan up nicely.
Whatever trim you choose, post pics please


----------



## brittwink21 (Jan 3, 2010)

I love the Miami, I keep Jazzy in a Miami or something close to it anyway, it's my favorite for the warm weather.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Ohh, I gotta say, I LOVE Beau's lamb trim though... he's like the spitting image of what a gorgeous poodle in a lamb trim looks like to me. If you put him in a Miami, I'm sure he would look smashing, but I for one would miss that gorgeous hair.  
I know the Miami is a lot less maintenance than the lamb in general, less matting and tangles, less areas to brush out, etc. I think Beau would look good in a nice classic Miami with really big, round bracelets and tail. He'd look soooo fancy  
If you get his body cut real short, I would keep an eye on sunburns and such, but I don't think it's a huge concern. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, I just know I would probably keep it in mind if you were going to be outside for long periods of time.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Mini in a Miami, or Beau goes to the Circus*

Doesn't he look sweet? Groomer calls this a "Circus Dog." Also mentioned that Beau is starting his coat change, so this is a good time to do a short clip.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He looks great! My mini looked weird in a Miami, so we ended up having the poms taken off before leaving the salon, so now he's in a kennel/utility clip with trimmed ears so we can grow his coat back. He looks comfy!


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

He looks adorable!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Wow! I_ love, love, love_ Beau's "do"! My goodness, if only my husband would go for me getting our Chagall cut jazzy like that! Your handsome little guy looks absolutely adorable!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i love how he looks. his tail is so cute!!!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

You should see him walk! He's always had that inimitable poodle strut, but now with those white poms working, people literally slow down in their cars, smile and point. Sometimes he's so bouncy, you just have to laugh out loud. He was oh-so-cute in a lamb clip; he's simply _mahvelous_ in a Miami. He's obviously cooler, too, and there's much less combing required. A win-win for sure.


----------

